# Summertime Multi-Week in Maine/NH



## Beachspace (Sep 3, 2017)

Been looking at getting a vacation home in Maine to escape the hot Summers in Miami every year. Problems have been: 

I don't know the area very well
Financing
What to do with it in the Winter
Prop Mgmt Company for rentals when I'm not using it


After jumping in recently with a Marriott TS for our Memorial day getaways each year in Orlando and locking-off the studio for a vacation some place else, I thought about Why not trying to string together a few 'deeded' weeks in Maine/NH near the coast?

I was about to embark on a free week at Samoset in January until the fine people of TUG talked me out of that. 

My questions are:

What resorts would you recommend for someone with a young child to 'grow into' and make our Summer home? Is Samoset the best bet? 

I need to make sure I can rent the weeks out to cover MF or more until we start going there.

I'm in need of July or would consider Mid july to Early August. Hoping to get 4-5 weeks over time, not all at once. 
Definitely don't want to spend $10K+ per week. I'll be on the hunt for deals (something I like to do).

Could start by exchanging my Marriott to Maine to add a 2nd/3rd week to whatever I buy. 

Feel free to share your thoughts on: Resorts, Locations, and overall plan (is it stupid, smart, a better way, etc.) 

P.S. I have extended family (I barely know, but they are there) in the NH & Southern Maine areas. So we're not interested in N.C, D.C., V.A, N.J, M.D, N.Y.  - Mass isn't a bad choice since we like Boston but Maine isn't a far drive from Boston so we prefer something more picturesque but with lots to do and friendly people.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 4, 2017)

Maine is beautiful. but limited timeshares there. I would say Samoset is the nicest and there is also one near Bar Harbor I think, but I could be wrong about that. Look at Ogunquit also, but, again, I think maybe there is just one there.

My parents used to own on the LI sound at Waters Edge Resort in Westbrook, CT. Great area. We had great memories there, as did our son. Easy to rent and easy to sell. That said, I am not that crazy about the resort overall, but it is prime property on the East Coast. They do have some children's activities going on there as well. 

Then there is also Rhode Island. But I am not familiar with it.

Now- the next thing. Does it HAVE to be Maine? We own at Smugglers Notch in Vermont and Innseason Pollard Brook in New Hampshire.

Can't beat the children's activities at Smuggs. They cater to kids, but lots of fun for adults also. We bought back in 1999- fixed week 30 with an off season floater- and never looked back. Of course, it is mountains- not ocean- but a beautiful area just the same. When we want a water fix we head out to Lake Champlain with the most incredible views. There are also numerous other beautiful lakes in Vermont. It is our second home and to this day our 29 year old son still meets up with us there for a few days.Close to Canada as well- Quebec. We have been to Montreal and Quebec City and province a number of times.

The floater week we used to always exchange while our son was in school. Went all over the country with it, but now we just use it at smuggs as well.

If you are interested in fixed weeks at Smuggs you could try Vermont Timeshare Brokerage. http://vermonttimesharebrokerage.com/

Smuggs has Fractional ownership which might suit you. You can own a half year or a quarter year. They make arrangements to assist you with rentals. Very expensive proposition however and rentals are never guaranteed.

You do need to buy a benefits package at Smuggs to take advantage of all the amenities like the water park pools and Fun Zone and guided hikes and so forth.And you would need to become familiar with the various buildings/units/communities there before you purchase as there are pros and cons depending on what you buy.

Then there is Pollard Brook in the White Mountains near Franconia Notch and the Kancamaugus Highway. Breathtaking views throughout the area, plenty of things to do in the area for adults and kids a like. We have fixed week 31 there that I was lucky enough to get for free from Timeshare Nation- back to back with our Smuggs week- same check-in and check out days- giving us a nice 2 week vacation in the summer.

Again, beautiful lakes in NH also- with nice beaches. I prefer to hang out in one in particular in my floaty- peaceful, incredible views, clean.

Both Smugglers Notch and Pollard Brook have now gone to a point system for all new ownerships that are not resale. Smuggs is now part of Wyndham and Pollard Brook sells through Innseason points. There are several kinds of ownerships now at Smuggs-Fixed, RCI points and Wyndham points. Then at Pollard there are fixed, RCI Points, II points and Innseason points.

Back to Maine- a coworker of mine bought a lot in Oqunquit and put a modular on it. Every fall- right after Labor Day-he drains out the water and closes the place up until Memorial Day. He keeps a camera on it. He does not rent it out, however, and he hopes to move there one day and use an RV to go to Florida in the winter. But since he lives in NY he can easily drive up there on weekends in season, so he gets a lot of use of it besides his few weeks vacation time.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 4, 2017)

I own at Harbor Ridge...on the same island as Bar Harbor and the closest timeshare to Acadia National Park. Small resort. All units are three level town homes. Summer resales are available; call the front desk and ask (they keep a list on behalf of individual owners.) Independent, owner-controlled HOA. No active sales operation. Summer weeks can be rented for 2x or 3x maintenance fees.  (The resort can help you rent.) Contact me via PM if you want more details.

As for kids...my daughter has spent 4-6 weeks up there every summer since she was five. She and my mother run out of days long before they run out of things to do.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdurette (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello Beachspace, First...I have seen some of your other posts.   Congrats on doing your research before jumping into anything!

I appears you are looking for a summer "home" to use for a month or so.   You would like to rent your weeks until you start using them.

A couple of random thoughts:
*  Coastal New England really only has one prime season:  summer.   It will be hard to rent out weeks out side of that.  You may also catch a few fall foliage weeks too.

*  NH and ME:  If you are located in a prime ski area, then winter rentals are possible.

*  I think the White Mountain area of NH has ALOT more to offer in forms of things to do with kids that coastal Maine.

*  Samoset is a desirable resort - but a very hard trade to get mid-summer.   Don't count on it with II exchange.  Since MF fees are pretty low there, a lot of owners rent their week to make a profit vs deposit to a trading company.

*  RCI offers ALOT more inventory/resorts in NH/ME than II does.  

*  Look into the Innseason mini system.   They have 1 resort in NH, 2 in Maine and 4 on Cape Cod. 

*  Look into fractional share places, you only purchase a season.  The newest one in the area is Riverwalk in NH  (be prepared to pay for this).   But, there are others in the area that you may find a resale for.

*  You mention you won't be using yet, that you don't know the area well.    Personally, I think you should hold off on buying anything and spend your first summer exploring the area to ensure you like it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 4, 2017)

Good advice from mdurette. Yes- I forgot- in NH it might be possible to rent out ski weeks. Certain parts of ME as well for winter ski season- not coastal, though. Innseason points might be a possibility.

The thing is- why buy anything until you rent first to see what you like? And- why not just buy to use when the time comes? Rental income should be secondary, but I wouldn't buy based on that. 

You could also do something like we did- 1 or 2 weeks at one resort and 1 or 2 weeks at another, as long as the driving distance between the two is reasonable and the check in/checkout dates jive.

And oh- right. As amycurl mentioned- it was Harbor Ridge I was thinking about near Bar Harbor. That is a very good possibility for you.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 4, 2017)

Just about as close to Acadia National Park there is another resort- Acadia Village and it is about the same size as Harbor Ridge. It's in Ellsworth where there is lots of stores and restaurants off "the Island". We once had a cottage on the Island, but found we could spend less by buying a couple of weeks than the yearly taxes cost and there was no working on vacation. The idea of multiple resort weeks ownership in ME/NH is intriguing. Exchanging into Maine in the summer is not an easy task and New Hampshire is also getting harder. I would suggest looking the area over. If I wanted a summer tour vacation, I would probably start with Pollard Brook in Lincoln, NH for a week, then a week in Ogunquit or the area and then a week at a resort in the Acadia Park-Bar Harbor area (Harbor Ridge/Acadia Village) and if you could do 4 weeks- another week back in NH or the nearby Maine coast. I left out Samoset as it is off the beaten track and I can't see spending a week every year in that area. The Acadia area resorts are II affiliated along with a lot of other Maine resorts - Samoset is the closest RCI resort to Acadia National Park and it's a 2 hour trip one way.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 4, 2017)

I might add I like owning where and when I am going to go every year. That is why I like fixed weeks. I like knowing we have the same unit- it feels more like a second home that way- and I like just showing up instead of having to reserve what I want a year in advance or worrying about exchanging.

We take out travel insurance every year just in case something were to happen last minute and we couldn't go and it is too late to trade or bank at one of the free membership independent exchange companies. This way we don't have to bother belonging to RCI either.


----------



## Beachspace (Sep 4, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Maine is beautiful. but limited timeshares there. I would say Samoset is the nicest and there is also one near Bar Harbor I think, but I could be wrong about that. Look at Ogunquit also, but, again, I think maybe there is just one there.
> 
> My parents used to own on the LI sound at Waters Edge Resort in Westbrook, CT. Great area. We had great memories there, as did our son. Easy to rent and easy to sell. That said, I am not that crazy about the resort overall, but it is prime property on the East Coast. They do have some children's activities going on there as well.
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you so much for all options, details and information! I will definitely look into all of this!


----------



## Beachspace (Sep 4, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Good advice from mdurette. Yes- I forgot- in NH it might be possible to rent out ski weeks. Certain parts of ME as well for winter ski season- not coastal, though. Innseason points might be a possibility.
> 
> The thing is- why buy anything until you rent first to see what you like? And- why not just buy to use when the time comes? Rental income should be secondary, but I wouldn't buy based on that.



No Ski Season, only looking for a July/August home to escape Miami. Our business slows down and its just too hot with a child to do fun things.

Yes, NH is an option,  I mentioned that in my posting. Family in Portsmouth and Freedom. I don't mind 'mountain' options if theres lots to do. Otherwise, I like Coastal Maine.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 5, 2017)

Try this to see what the White Mountains of New Hampshire offer: https://www.visitwhitemountains.com/attractions/attractions

After 39 years of going there on vacations we have finally run out of new things to do there, but after missing last year and this year, I'm looking for a week next year.


----------



## missyrcrews (Sep 6, 2017)

What a fun proposition!  We managed to string two weeks back-to-back this summer (one at Mt. Snow in VT, followed by our regular week at Cold Spring in NH) and next summer (Deer Park in NH, followed by Cold Spring.)  One BIG thing to remember as you research:  New England isn't Florida.  The weather is wonderful...but even in summer...lazy rivers and gargantuan amusement parks are few and far between.  It's a whole different way to vacation.  Suits my family (I have 4 kids ranging from 11--20) but it wouldn't suit everyone.  You have to be willing to make your own fun.  Timeshares tend to be older...but usually fairly spacious. 

Good luck as you search.  You might also consider contacting some of the resorts directly to inquire.  Since these tend to be older places, most are no longer in development.  They might have HOA-owned weeks available quite inexpensively.  Never hurts to ask!  Good luck as you research!


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes- but you do have great swimming holes to tube in and also there are some water parks- just not large ones- like Whales Tale and Kahuna Laguna in NH. Jays Peak in VT. Of course, some Smuggs pools have the water slides as well.


----------



## Beachspace (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you again for the information. We just have our one son so we do everything together as a family and make our own fun as you say. We're not looking for Disney type of accommodations. We are actually hate huge places like that because of the large crowds and how rude and pushy people can be, not to mention the heat and aggravation. 

That's one reason we prefer this New Hampshire or Maine lifestyle in the summer, to escape the busyness of Miami and to relax but still have lots to do around nicer /friendlier people!


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 7, 2017)

Beachspace said:


> Thank you again for the information. We just have our one son so we do everything together as a family and make our own fun as you say. We're not looking for Disney type of accommodations. We are actually hate huge places like that because of the large crowds and how rude and pushy people can be, not to mention the heat and aggravation.
> 
> That's one reason we prefer this New Hampshire or Maine lifestyle in the summer, to escape the busyness of Miami and to relax but still have lots to do around nicer /friendlier people!




Same with us. We like small towns and peaceful surroundings.

We had an only child also, which was why Smuggs was so great. He could play with all the kids and we could also do lots of things as a family. Every year he looked forward to seeing the friends he made there.

As for New Englanders- they are a friendly bunch for sure!


----------



## missyrcrews (Sep 7, 2017)

Sounds like you are a perfect candidate for vacationing "New England Style!"  Can't wait to see what you come up with.  Good luck!


----------



## WackyLucy (Sep 9, 2017)

tonyg said:


> I left out Samoset as it is off the beaten track and I can't see spending a week every year in that area.



As a mature adult, I must respectfully disagree with this viewpoint. There is certainly plenty to see and do in and around Rockland, Rocport and Lincolnville, particularly in the way of outddoor activities. We happily visit Samoset each and every year (for some years now), always looking forward to our visit. We don't much care about proximity to Acadia N.P., but also don't recall it ever having taken us 2 hours to drive there from Samoset.

On the other hand, OP apparently has a toddler and I would certainly agree that none of the many features and attractions and activities  that draw us to Samoset every year would be of much (if any) interest to children, except perhaps for the indoor pool off season and the outdoor pool in summer.


----------



## Beachspace (Sep 9, 2017)

WackyLucy said:


> On the other hand, OP apparently has a toddler and I would certainly agree that none of the many features and attractions and activities  that draw us to Samoset every year would be of much (if any) interest to children, except perhaps for the indoor pool off season and the outdoor pool in summer.



What activities are there that aren't for adults? (Besides things like golf) He loves going on bike rides, swimming pools, walking on the beach/swimming in the ocean, trying to play tennis, etc and is always up for trying new things. 

We make a lot of our own fun but I just wanted to be around some fun things to do, especially good pools & sports activities. Then we can spend time exploring Maine, NH, Canada, etc. 

Right now we're looking for 2-3 weeks a year and then hopefully 4-5 weeks as he gets older. I'm thinking stringing together deeded multi-weeks is best as we hate checking in and out with all our stuff. Plus it'll be like our 'summer home' without having to buy a house, get a mortgage, maintain it, rent it, manage it, etc.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 9, 2017)

Also think about getting a larger unit than you think you need. When your child gets older he will want to bring friends and eventually maybe even a girlfriend. You might want another couple (s) and maybe their kids to tag along. We have a two bedroom- we are also a family of three- and boy do I wish on many occasions we had bought a 3 bedroom. Of course, if you would not want any guests with you, a good excuse is to not have any room! Wink! Wink!


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 9, 2017)

Another thing to consider is a lot of the NE resorts are older and fixed week/fixed unit.  Finding 2 or 3 in a row in the same unit in July August may be nearly impossible.  So even if you find consecutive weeks you might still have to repack and check out for the day.

You might want to consider Wyndham for now and you could book 10-14 nights at either Smuggs or the Berkshires in Mass and then each year add one week at one of the areas legacy resorts that you are interested in by renting.  Wyndham would be flexible a fairly low upfront cost and should be easy to sell or give away when you no longer want them.  Trade off is MF for the number of points you want would be higher than the weekly MF's at the other area resorts.  You would get a longer summer trip but you would have to pack up between resorts but you would get a feel for different locations without committing.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 10, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Another thing to consider is a lot of the NE resorts are older and fixed week/fixed unit.  Finding 2 or 3 in a row in the same unit in July August may be nearly impossible.  So even if you find consecutive weeks you might still have to repack and check out for the day....
> 
> I thought the same way when I decided to buy resale at the Royal Mayan- but I found 2  weeks beachfront ground floor and at a good price within days of looking. The third week I got was a day later at the oldest Royal and the middle week of a 3 week stint with the same check-in and out days. With many resorts in several states it just might be easier to find 3 consecutive weeks.


I remember Ray Harper who used to put together 12-18 weeks of exchanges for his winters in Florida- now that was a project.


----------



## Beachspace (Sep 10, 2017)

tonyg said:


> I remember Ray Harper who used to put together 12-18 weeks of exchanges for his winters in Florida- now that was a project.



Yeah its definitely going to take a while. I got time, I'm just getting started. Wife hasn't even been to Maine/NH yet. We haven't closed on our 2 Marriott's yet, we'll probably use those for exchanges in 2019 if there are any II resorts. So from now until 2020 we will try to buy 1 or 2 weeks. I do a lot of researching at night times and am pretty confident I can find good deals if I'm patient. 

My last question would be is there a way to setup an auto search somewhere to alert me when something hits the market? I know TUG probably doesn't and Ebay has Saved Search alerts but not sure what I would type in unless I knew for sure I wanted Samoset or Smuggs. What about sites like RedWeek and sell my timeshare? 

Let me know if you have any tips for on-going searches to help in my quest.


----------



## theo (Sep 10, 2017)

Beachspace said:


> ...is there a way to setup an auto search somewhere to alert me when something hits the market? I know TUG probably doesn't and Ebay has Saved Search alerts but not sure what I would type in unless I knew for sure I wanted Samoset or Smuggs. What about sites like RedWeek and sell my timeshare?
> 
> Let me know if you have any tips for on-going searches to help in my quest.



You can set up "automatic notifications" on RedWeek.com and MyResortNetwork.com. However, I believe that in both instances you must identify specific resorts (not just general geographic areas) about which you seek to receive any such "automatic email notifications" of new listings. In order to utilize that feature on RedWeek you have to first be a RedWeek member ($18.99 / year when last I knew). No cost for MRN, but that RW is a much better site (imo).
You have to be a RedWeek member to even respond to *any* RW ad anyhow, so it's "pay to play" there regardless.

It's very easy to "drill down" to individual resorts on RedWeek. You first go to "Find a timeshare", then go to an individual state which will bring up towns / regions within that state. Then just scroll through the listings to identify those for which you choose to receive notifications of new listings.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 11, 2017)

*I still have one alert (or more) for a resort on Ebay. I haven't been out looking for anything to buy in years, but there were a bunch of sites with resales out there and probably still are. I get sales alerts from one of the companies that I bought a timeshare through on Ebay. Do a search for "timeshares for sale" or add restrictive comments like "in Maine", "by owner". Keep being patient and you will find a good deal.
You might even look at the for sale ads right here.*


----------



## PamMo (Oct 6, 2017)

I don't know what the purchase price or even MF's would be, but we just spent a week on a trade into 84 Main in Kennebunk, ME. It is a VERY small resort with limited amenities, located in the middle of Kennebunk, but a great base for exploring the area. The 3BD unit we had would be fantastic for families!


----------



## Panina (Oct 6, 2017)

PamMo said:


> I don't know what the purchase price or even MF's would be, but we just spent a week on a trade into 84th on Main in Kennebunk, ME. It is a VERY small resort with limited amenities, located in the middle of Kennebunk, but a great base for exploring the area. The 3BD unit we had would be fantastic for families!


I stood there too, great place, convenient place.


----------

